# IM users percentage



## cooldudie3 (Mar 23, 2008)

*IM users in the forum*

Hi everyone!
please post the IM messenger you use the most below
I can see which one most ppl use.

I use AIM the most


----------



## nileshgr (Mar 23, 2008)

Google Talk*2
Yahoo*2
IRC*1

Am online on all protocols at the same time using pidgin.


----------



## Faun (Mar 23, 2008)

pidgin


----------



## sai_cool (Mar 23, 2008)

first, attach a poll with this thread..

btw, i use yahoo the most, followed by gtalk


----------



## nileshgr (Mar 23, 2008)

T159 said:


> pidgin


pidgin is not a network. it is a software.


----------



## purujitb (Mar 23, 2008)

yahoo

gtalk just stops responding after signing in don't know why


----------



## hullap (Mar 23, 2008)

if u include IRC in IM , Then its the most.then skype , then gtalk


----------



## Faun (Mar 23, 2008)

The Unknown said:


> pidgin is not a network. it is a software.



he asked abt the messenger.

not the protocol/network


----------



## max_demon (Mar 23, 2008)

Yahoo! - 5/5
MSN     - 4/5
Gtalk     - 2/5


----------



## nvidia (Mar 23, 2008)

Yahoo! most of the time
Gmail rarely...


----------



## Count Dracula (Mar 23, 2008)

Windows Live Messenger Plus.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 23, 2008)

gtalk frequently and sometimes yahoo


----------



## ThinkFree (Mar 23, 2008)

None


----------



## cooldudie3 (Mar 26, 2008)

AIM the most
Skype next
MSN next
Yahoo last


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 26, 2008)

yahoooooooooo


----------



## legolas (Mar 26, 2008)

gtalk, poll would be better?
also, seems not like a fight club topic, more like a chit-chat


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Mar 26, 2008)

Pidgin suits fine for me too


----------



## sourav123 (Mar 26, 2008)

LM


----------



## cooldudie3 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: IM users in this forum*



legolas said:


> gtalk, poll would be better?
> also, seems not like a fight club topic, more like a chit-chat



I made a big mistake when submitting thread, i forgot to check 'make poll'

Sry Guys


----------



## DigitalDude (Mar 27, 2008)

gtalk+yahoo and sometimes use meebo instead of the messenger softwares




_


----------



## shwetanshu (Apr 12, 2008)

I use all three, yahoo, gtalk and msn at the same time....

Use Digsby to use all three at the same time!


----------



## New (Apr 12, 2008)

I use msn often... And yahoo rarely...


----------



## prasad_den (Apr 12, 2008)

None...!!


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 12, 2008)

90 %Yahoo.Then gtalk. 

But why is this thread in Fight Club


----------



## Pathik (Apr 13, 2008)

Gtalk and IRC. That's all.


----------



## iChaitanya (Apr 16, 2008)

Yahoo; all the time!


----------



## praka123 (May 24, 2008)

empathy for VOIP in Linux
pidgin


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (May 24, 2008)

Yahoo Messenger - 1 Account
GTalk - 1 Account

I use these with these network's own messenger clients as well as pidgen.
Also use Live messenger but very less. Only have shantanu on my friend's list 

In Mandriva Linux, i use kopete for all my accounts.

@praka : will try out empathy coz i too need VOIP


----------



## kumarmohit (May 24, 2008)

used to use yahoo but not anymore.
gmail talk sometimes


----------



## nitansh (May 27, 2008)

mostly GTALK...........
For other MESSENGERS, i use MEEBO...


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 27, 2008)

Gtalk
Yahoo
AIM
Rediff
Hotmail
IRC

You name it i have it


----------



## hullap (May 27, 2008)

^
zOMG, wheres Gadu-Gadu, Boujour and all?


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 27, 2008)

^^
I think this thread was about IM services and not French teaching institutes


----------



## hullap (May 27, 2008)

OMG,
gadu-gadu, boujour ICQ there are thousands more
THEY ARE IM PROTOCOLS


----------



## praka123 (May 27, 2008)

^ROFL both!  

well,I got gtalk,yahoo,rediff and aol(not using).

my first IDs were on 1996(netaddress.com ) and then come yahoo on 97?I lost my first ID.I think my current yahoo ID is quiet old. 1999? something.now gonna finish a decade on 2009.I will be distributing virtual beer and vodka to all that time.
and yeah,for kids there is ofcourse chocolate shake


----------



## mayanks_098 (Jun 1, 2008)

YAHOO
GTalk(sometimes)


----------

